# Photo shoots - how to charge



## jspitfire (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, apoligies in advance if this seems like a stupid question.

I'm doing a photo shoot of an aircraft for an airline.  What's the best way to charge for that?  Should I still be charging licensing fees for each photo they use, based on what they use it for?  Or is there an unwritten rule that you should just charge for your time, along with a "creative fee" and let them use whichever photo they want, however they want. 

Thanks

Jason


----------



## KmH (Nov 30, 2010)

jspitfire said:


> I'm doing a photo shoot of an aircraft for an airline. What's the best way to charge for that? Should I still be charging licensing fees for each photo they use, based on what they use it for?


 Absolutely!



jspitfire said:


> Or is there an unwritten rule that you should just charge for your time, along with a "creative fee"...


You charge a creative fee to cover your shoot expenses, and to be paid for your time and talent.




jspitfire said:


> and let them use whichever photo they want, however they want.


 *No*! Don't do that.


----------



## jspitfire (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks Keith, all I needed to hear!  Seems like a lot of money, which is fine for me, but it's another matter convincing the customer that it's ops normal.


----------

